# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  стихи. Пошли мне,Господи...

## Каин

Пошли мне,Господи,страданье
Коль не способен ты на благодать.
На смену смеха пусть прийдет рыданье.
Мне не обидно будет умирать.

Мне страшно в этом мире жить,
Где люди зло претерпевают.
Я не смогу счастливым быть,
Когда другие так страдают.

----------


## безкровный

Замечательный стих. Спасибо.

----------


## Dalia

Красиво... Молодец что выложил!

----------


## Voland-791

Атеистам будет неприятно читать

----------

